# Dartanions Christmas ONLINE HORSE SHOW!



## Dartanion

15.Miniyearlings
16.Mini Mares
17.Mini Geldings
18.MiniStallions
19.Mini 6yrs and Under
20.Mini6years and Over
21.MinisOpen
22.Halter Draft type Mares
23.HalterDraft type Geldings
24.Halter Draft type Stallions
25.HalterDraft 6yrs and under
26.HalterDraft 6yrs and Older
27.HalterDraft type Open
28.Open Yearlings
29.Open Mares
30.Open Geldings
31.Open6yrs and Under
32.Open6yrs and Over
33.APHA Showmanship 14-17*
34.APHA Showmanship 18&Over*
35.APHA showmanship Am.*
36.APHA Showmanship Open*
37.AQHA Showmanship 14-17*
38.AQHA Showmanship 18&Over*
39.AQHA showmanship Am.*
40.AQHA Showmanship Open*
41.Showmanship14-17*
42.Showmanship18&Over*
43.ShowmanshipAm.*
44.Showmanship Open*
45.APHApleasure driving
46.AQHAPleasure driving
47.Pony driving
48.Driving Horse


*ENGLISH CLASSES*
49.APHA 14-17 English Pleasure
50.APHA 14-17English EQ
51.APHA 14-17 English Pleasure w/t
52.APHA 14-17 English EQ w/t
53.APHA Am. English Pleasure w/t
54.APHA Am. English EQ w/t
55. APHA Am. English EQ


----------



## Dartanion

56. APHA Am. English Pleasure
57. APHA 18&Over English EQ
58. APHA 18&Over English Pleasure
59. APHA 18&Over English Pleasure w/t
60. APHA 18&Over English EQ w/t
61. APHA Open English EQ
62. APHA Open English Pleasure
63. APHA Open English EQ w/t
64. APHA Open English pleasure w/t
65. AQHA 14-17 English EQ
66. AQHA 14-17 English Pleasure
67. AQHA 14-17 English EQ w/t
68. AQHA 14-17 English Pleasure w/t
69. AQHA Am. English EQ
70. AQHA Am. English Pleasure
71. AQHA Am. English EQ w/t
72. AQHA Am. English Pleasure w/t
73. AQHA 18&Over English EQ
74. AQHA 18&Over English Pleasure
75. AQHA 18&Over English EQ w/t
76. AQHA 18&Over English pleasure w/t
77. AQHA Open English EQ
78. AQHA Open English Pleasure
79. AQHA Open English EQ w/t
80. AQHA Open English pleasure w/t
81. 14-17 English EQ
82. 14-17 English Pleasure
83. 14-17 w/t EQ
84. 14-17 w/t Pleasure
85. Am. w/t EQ
86. Am. w/t Pleasure
87. Am. English EQ
88. Am. English Pleasure
89. 18&Over w/t EQ
90. 18&Over w/t Pleasure
91. 18&Over English EQ
92. 18&Over English Pleasure
93. Open w/t EQ
94. Open w/t Pleasure
95. Open English EQ
96. Open English Pleasure


----------



## Dartanion

*FENCE CLASSES*
97.APHA 14-17 Hunter Hack 2’-2’3”
98.APHA 18&Over Hunter Hack 2’-2’3”
99.APHA Open Hunter Hack 2’-2’3” 
100.APHA Am. Hunter Hack 2’-2’3”
101.APHA 14-17Hunter Hack 2’3”-2’6”
102.APHA 18&Over Hunter Hack 2’3”-2’6”
103.APHA OpenHunter Hack 2’3”-2’6”
104.APHA Am.Hunter Hack 2’3”-2'6"
105.APHA 14-17 Hunter Hack 2’6”-3’+
106.APHA 18&Over Hunter Hack 2’6”-3’+
107.APHA Open Hunter Hack 2’6”-3’+
108.APHA Am. Hunter Hack 2’6”-3’+
109.AQHA 14-17Hunter Hack 2’-2’3”
110.AQHA 18&OverHunter Hack2’-2’3”
111.AQHA Open HunterHack 2’-2’3”
112.AQHA Am.Hunter Hack 2’-2’3”
113.AQHA 14-17 Hunter Hack 2’3”-2’6”
114.AQHA 18&Over Hunter Hack 2’3”-2’6”
115.AQHA Open Hunter Hack 2’3”-2’6” 
116.AQHA Am. Hunter Hack 2’3”-2’6”
117.AQHA 14-17 HunterHack 2’6”-3’+
118.AQHA 18&OverHunter Hack 2’6”-3’+
119.AQHAOpen Hunter Hack 2’6”-3’+
120.AQHA Am. Hunter Hack 2’6”-3’+


----------



## Dartanion

12114-17Hunter Hack 2’-2’3”
122.14-17Hunter Hack 2’3”-2’6”
123.14-17 Hunter Hack 2’6”-3’+
124.18&Over HunterHack 2’-2’3”
125.18&OverHunter Hack2’3”-2’6”
126. 18&Over Hunter Hack 2’6”-3’+
127.Am.Hunter Hack 2’-2’3”
128.Am.Hunter Hack 2’3”-2’6”
129Am. Hunter Hack 2’6”-3’+
130.OpenHunter Hack 2’-2’3”
131.Open Hunter Hack2’3”-2’6”
132.Open Hunter Hack 2’6”-3’+
133.In-Hand Pony Hunters Open

*WESTERN CLASSES*
134. APHA 14-17 Western Pleasure w/t
135. APHA 14-17 Western EQ w/t
136. APHA 14-17 Western Pleasure
137. APHA 14-17 Western EQ


----------



## Dartanion

138. APHA 18&Over Western Pleasure w/t
139. APHA 18&Over Western EQ w/t
140. APHA 18&Over Western Pleasure
141. APHA 18&Over Western EQ
142. APHA AM. Western Pleasure w/t
143. APHA AM. Western EQ w/t
144. APHA Am Western Pleasure
145. APHA Am. Western EQ
146. APHA Open Western Pleasure w/t
147. APHA Open Western EQ w/t
148. APHA Open Western Pleasure
149. APHA Open Western EQ
150. AQHA 14-17 Western Pleasure w/t
151. AQHA 14-17 Western EQ w/t
152. AQHA 14-17 Western Pleasure
153. AQHA 14-17 Western EQ
154. AQHA 18&Over Western Pleasure w/t
155. AQHA 18&Over Western EQ w/t
156. AQHA 18&Over Western Pleasure
157. AQHA 18&Over Western EQ
158. AQHA AM. Western Pleasure w/t
159. AQHA AM. Western EQ w/t
160. AQHA Am Western Pleasure
161. AQHA Am. Western EQ
162. AQHA Open Western Pleasure w/t
163. AQHA Open Western EQ w/t
164. AQHA Open Western Pleasure
165. AQHA Open Western EQ


----------



## Dartanion

166. 14-17 Western Pleasure w/t
167. 14-17 Western EQ w/t
168. 14-17 Western Pleasure
169. 14-17 Western EQ
170. 18&Over Western Pleasure w/t
171. 18&Over Western EQ w/t
172. 18&Over Western Pleasure
173. 18&Over Western EQ
174. AM. Western Pleasure w/t
175. AM. Western EQ w/t
176. Am Western Pleasure
177. Am. Western EQ
178. Open Western Pleasure w/t
179. Open Western EQ w/t
180. Open Western Pleasure
181. Open Western EQ
182. APHA E/W Trail 14-17
183. APHA E/W Trail 18&Over
184. APHA E/W Trail Am. 
185. APHA E/W Trail Open
186. APHA W/E Trail Gamblers Choice
186(a). AQHA E/W Trail 14-17
187. AQHA E/W Trail 18&Over
188. AQHA E/W Trail Am. 
189. AQHA E/W Trail Open
190. AQHA E/W Trail Gamblers Choice
190(a). E/W Trail 14-17
191. E/W Trail 18&Over
192. E/W Trail Am. 
193. E/W Trail Open
194. E/W Trail Gamblers Choice Open
195. Poles Open
*FUN CLASSES(not worth High Point Points)*
196. Best x-Mas Barn 
197. Best x-mas Stall
198. Best x-mas Horsey
199  Best x-mas picture (as long as it has a horse in it, it goes)
200. Best BareBack EQ


----------



## mudypony

This looks like fun!!

*Horse's name:* Brickens
*Rider/Handler Name:* mudypony
*Class #: *81-84; 93-96
*High Point:* Engish 14-17 and English Open

*Class #: 81*
*Picture: *









*Class #: 82*
*Picture:*









*Class #: 83*
*Picture:*










*Class #: 84*
*Picture:*









*Class #: 93*
*Picture:*










*Class #: 94*
*Picture:*









*Class #: 95*
*Picture:*









*Class #: 96*
*Picture:*


----------



## Spyder

Sure are an awful lot of classes there.:shock:


----------



## Dartanion

Spyder said:


> Sure are an awful lot of classes there.:shock:


I agree, I just realized what judgein' is going to be like lol


----------



## Spyder

Dartanion said:


> I agree, I just realized what judgein' is going to be like lol


 
You don't have the judges in place yet ?:-o


----------



## Dartanion

Spyder said:


> You don't have the judges in place yet ?:-o


Oh no I do I'm just saying I can see the judgeing taking place now lol.


----------



## wild_spot

Does poles = bending?

The hunter-hack classes are just jumping over certain heights, correct?

And the number are the age of the rider?


----------



## Spyder

wild_spot said:


> Does poles = bending?
> 
> The hunter-hack classes are just jumping over certain heights, correct?
> 
> And the number are the age of the rider?


Hunter hack is usually a flat class that may include 1 fence.


----------



## wild_spot

Oh ok... that sounds kind of like our hunter classes here. So the photo would be over the fence?


----------



## sandsarita

Okay, I'll put in some. Question? For the Hunter Hack, do you want a pic on the flat and over fences, or just one of the above? Also, can you put more than one horse in the class?


----------



## RusticWildFire

This looks like a lot of fun! I hope I can get to my horse in time to get some pictures before this is closed!


----------



## sandsarita

Here's a couple of entries

Horse: Chance
Exh: sandsarita
Class: top image: 10 (geldings), 13 (6+), 14 (open), 38 (18+ show)
bottom image: 44 (open showmanship)
High point: AQHA Halter, Showmanship, overall


----------



## sandsarita

Horse: Sandy
Exhibitor: Sandsarita
Class: 29 (mares), 31 (6+), 42 (Showmanship 18+), 44 (Show open)
High point: open halter, open showmanship, open overall


----------



## MINIATURE SHETLANDS

Form:
Horses name: Racoon Run Phoenix Feather
Name: Miniature Shetlands
Class # 15









Horses name:THS Kant Touch This
Name:Miniature Shetlands
Class # 16









Horses name: THS Midnight Storm Chasin Gypsy
Name:Miniature Shetlands
Class# 18








Horses name:THS Midnight Gypsys Alabaster Rose
Name: Miniature Shetlands
Class#19








Horses Name: Alleluia Midnight Mist
Name: Miniature Shetlands
Class#20








Hi Point:Miniature


----------



## TwendeHaraka

*Horse's name: Twende Haraka*
*Rider/Handler Name:* TwendeHaraka
*Class #: *95
*Picture*:









*Class #: 96*
*High Point* [I'm pretty sure]
*Picture: *









*Class #:* 130
*High Point* [again, I'm pretty sure]?
*Picture:*










This has made me realize just how many pictures I lost when my other computer crashed...


----------



## sandsarita

Horse: Chance
Exhibitor: sandsarita
Classes: 
top picture: 73-76 (AQHA)
bottom pic 77-80 (AQHA)
high point: AQHA English, AQHA overall


----------



## sandsarita

Horse: Sandy
Exhibitor: Sandsarita
Classes: top picture: 89-96
bottom picture: 124, 130 Hunter Hack
High Point: English Open, English 18 & over, Open overall


----------



## LauraB

OK, here are my entries

Classic Charisma shown by LauraB
Class#45 APHA Pleasure Driving
Driving Horse High Point?








Classic Charisma shown by LauraB
Class# 48 Open Horse Driving
High Point Driving Horse









Six Gems Headliner shown by LauraB
Class#17 Mini Geldings









Six Gems Cruise N Angel
Class #16 Mini Mares









Bay shown by LauraB
Class# 34 APHA Showmanship 18+
http://www.horseforum.com/horses/photos/dd011feafd31b7830a23f562d05d9f1b_full.jpg









Classic Charisma shown by LauraB
Class# 62 APHA Open English Pleasure








Mr Toads Wild Ride shown by LauraB
Class# 133 In-Hand Hunter









Six Gems Cruise N Angel shown by LauraB
Class# 133 In Hand Hunter









Bay shown by LauraB
Class#148 APHA Open Western Pleasure









Bandit shown by LauraB
Class# 149 APHA Open Western Eq









Classic Charisma shown by LauraB
Class# 198 Best X-Mas Horsey









http://www.horseforum.com/horses/photos/28e0dbc9e3c5de59d2e9c891f5ab3f81_full.jpghttp://www.horseforum.com/horses/photos/a6238c7be26549a0e050cbf705261098_full.jpg 

http://www.horseforum.com/horses/photos/d571e380799a3aae31d3338fe5723ea2_full.jpg


----------



## moomoo

Just a quick question, is Hunter hack the same as Working Hunter (in the UK) - basically can I enter a jumping picture in it?


----------



## Mira

Horse's name: Respec This Tabu (Gizmo)
Rider/Handler Name: Mirissa
Class #: 65 (AQHA 14-17 English EQ)
High Point: AQHA English
Picture:









Horse's name: Respec This Tabu (Gizmo)
Rider/Handler Name: Mirissa
Class #: 66 (AQHA 14-17 English Pleasure)
High Point: AQHA English
Picture:









Horse's name: Respec This Tabu (Gizmo)
Rider/Handler Name: Mirissa
Class #: 77 (AQHA Open English EQ)
High Point: AQHA English
Picture:









Horse's name: Respec This Tabu (Gizmo)
Rider/Handler Name: Mirissa
Class #: 78 (AQHA Open English Pleasure)
High Point: AQHA English
Picture:









Horse's name: Respec This Tabu (Gizmo)
Rider/Handler Name: Mirissa
Class #: 152. (AQHA 14-17 Western Pleasure)
High Point: AQHA Western
Picture:









Horse's name: Respec This Tabu (Gizmo)
Rider/Handler Name: Mirissa
Class #: 153. (AQHA 14-17 Western EQ)
High Point: AQHA Western
Picture:









Horse's name: Respec This Tabu (Gizmo)
Rider/Handler Name: Mirissa
Class #: 164. (AQHA Open Western Pleasure)
High Point: AQHA Western
Picture:









Horse's name: Respec This Tabu (Gizmo)
Rider/Handler Name: Mirissa
Class #: 165. (AQHA Open Western EQ)
High Point: AQHA Western
Picture:









Horse's name: Respec This Tabu (Gizmo)
Rider/Handler Name: Mirissa
Class #: 186(a). (AQHA E/W Trail 14-17)
High Point: Trail? (I wasn't sure if 'trail' was a HP category so if not, disregard this.  )
Picture:









Horse's name: Respec This Tabu (Gizmo)
Rider/Handler Name: Mirissa
Class #: 200. (Best BareBack EQ)
High Point: n/a
Picture:









Horse's name: Respec This Tabu (Gizmo)
Rider/Handler Name: Mirissa
Class #: 189. (AQHA E/W Trail Open)
High Point: Trail? (I wasn't sure if 'trail' was a HP category so if not, disregard this.  )
Picture:









Horse's name: Respec This Tabu (Gizmo)
Rider/Handler Name: Mirissa
Class #: 190. (AQHA E/W Trail Gamblers Choice)
High Point: Trail? (I wasn't sure if 'trail' was a HP category so if not, disregard this.  )
Picture:









Horse's name: Respec This Tabu (Gizmo)
Rider/Handler Name: Mirissa
Class #: 37. (AQHA Showmanship 14-17*)
High Point: Showmanship
Picture:









Horse's name: Respec This Tabu (Gizmo)
Rider/Handler Name: Mirissa
Class #: 40. (AQHA Showmanship Open*)
High Point: Showmanship
Picture:









woot!


----------



## Mira

Ugh won't let me edit my post but just pretend I added the High Point category "overall AQHA horse" and "overall open"


----------



## JHickie

What does the w/t stand for behind some of the class names?


----------



## GottaRide

*Horse's name: Perfect Jin N Scotch*
*Rider/Handler Name:* GottaRide
*High Point: *APHA showmanship, *APHA English, *APHA Western, APHA Trail , OVER ALL APHA HORSE

I added videos too, I hope that's all right!






140.APHA 18&Over Western Pleasure
141.APHA 18&Over Western EQ
144.APHA Am Western Pleasure
145.APHA Am. Western EQ
148.APHA Open Western Pleasure
149.APHA Open Western EQ
180.OpenWestern Pleasure
181.OpenWestern EQ













 

3. APHA Geldings
5. APHA 6yrs and under
7. APHA Open
30.Open Geldings
31.Open6yrs and Under
34.APHA Showmanship 18&Over*
35.APHA showmanship Am.*
36.APHA Showmanship Open*
42.Showmanship18&Over*
44.Showmanship Open*












 

55. APHA Am. English EQ 
56.APHA Am. English Pleasure
57.APHA 18&Over English EQ
58.APHA 18&Over English Pleasure
61.APHA Open English EQ
62.APHA Open English Pleasure












 
183.APHA E/W Trail 18&Over
184.APHA E/W Trail Am. 
185.APHA E/W Trail Open
186. APHA W/E Trail Gamblers Choice
193.E/W Trail Open
194. E/W Trail Gamblers Choice Open


----------



## ohhellneely

*Horse's name: *No Ice Please
*Rider/Handler Name:* ohhellneely
*Class #: *41, 81, 82, 121
*High Point:* English 14-17 and Showmanship 14-17
*Picture:*

*Class#: *41
*Picture:*
*







*

*Class#: *81
*Picture:*
*







*

*Class#: *82
*Picture:*
*







*

*Class#: *121
*Picture:*










*Horse's name: *October Sky
*Rider/Handler Name:* ohhellneely
*Class #: *41, 121
*High Point:* English 14-17 and Showmanship 14-17
*Picture:*


*Class#: *41
*Picture:*










*Class#: *121
*Picture:*


----------



## moomoo

Horses Name : Dunlewey Mannon
Rider/handler name : moomoo
Class # : 
123.14-17 Hunter Hack 2’6”-3’+
132.Open Hunter Hack 2’6”-3’+
High Point : Open hunter hack and Overall Pony
Picture:


----------



## moomoo

Horses Name : Lucy
Rider/handler name : moomoo
Class # : 195.Poles Open
Picture:


----------



## moomoo

Sorry to triple post  I'm feeling really computer-challenged :-x

Horses Name : Dunlewey Mannon
Rider/handler name : moomoo
Class # : 
29.Open Mares (image one)
32.Open6yrs and Over (image two)
41.Showmanship14-17* (image three)
44.Showmanship Open* (image three)
Highpoint : Open Halter and Open showmanship (image three)


----------



## moomoo

Horses Name : Dunlewey Mannon
Rider/handler name : moomoo
Class # : 
127.Am.Hunter Hack 2’-2’3” 
Picture : (this is a picture of my first show doing workers!)


----------



## moomoo

Ok, last post I promise! 

Horses Name : Dunlewey Mannon
Rider/handler name : moomoo
Class # : 
81.14-17 English EQ (img 1)
82.14-17 English Pleasure (img 2)
83.14-17 w/t EQ (img 3)
84.14-17 w/t Pleasure (img 4)
93.Open w/t EQ (img 5)
94.Open w/t Pleasure (img 6)
95.Open English EQ (img 7)
96.Open English Pleasure (img 8)
High point : *
English 14-17 (img 4)
**English Open (img 5)


*


----------



## I Love Lane

Horse: Maddy
Rider: I love Lane
Class - Open Trail, open WP


----------



## I Love Lane

horse: Rosie
Handler: I Love Lane
Class AQHA showmanship 18+ - #38









Horse: Bart
Handler: I Love Lane
Class: APHA showmanship #34


----------



## I Love Lane

horse: Kate
Class: APHA mares #2
Handler: I love lane









horse: Lover
Class: APHA mares #2
Handler: I love lane










horse: Sunshine
Class: APHA mares #2
Handler: I love lane


----------



## I Love Lane

I Love Lane said:


> Horse: Maddy
> Rider: I love Lane
> Class - Open Trail, open WP


forgot to put class numbers - open trail - 191 and open WP - 180. She is an Appaloosa that is why she is in the open not breed class


----------



## shermanismybaby3006

Horse Name: Cuttin The Partee
Handler: Shermanismybaby3006
Class Numbers: 1, 3,7, 28, 
Highpoints I am going for: Open Halter and APHA halter

Pictures:


----------



## shermanismybaby3006

Horse Name: Impresively Wild
Handler Name: Shermanismybaby3006
Class Numbers: 2, 5, 6, 29, 32, 33, 36, 41, 44, 
Highpoints: Open halter, APHA halter, Open shownamship, and APHA showmanship.

Pictures:


----------



## sandsarita

Horse: Chance
Exhibitor: sandsarita
Class: 154-157, 162-165 (AQHA open and 18&over western), 187, 189, 190 (AQHA trail 18+, open, Gambler's)
highpoint: AQHA western, trail, and overall (please note other entries earlier for same horse)


----------



## sandsarita

Horse: Sandy
exh: sandsarita
classes: 170-173, 178-181 (Open and 18+ western), 191, 193, 194 (Trail open, 18+, gambler's)
Highpoint: Open and 18+ western, trail, and Open overall (same horse as in previous entries for english and halter)


----------



## Dartanion

*HORSE SHOW RESULTS *

*Halter
1.
1st - *Cuttin The Partee 

*2.
1st - *Impresively Wild *
2nd - *Sunshine 
*3rd - *Lover 
*4th - *Kate 

*3.
1st - *Cuttin The Partee 
*2nd - *Perfect Jin N Scotch 

*5.
1st - *Impresively Wild
*2nd - *Perfect Jin N Scotch

*6.
1st - *Impresively Wild

*7.
1st - *Cuttin The Partee
*2nd - *Perfect Jin N Scotch
*
10.
1st - *Chance 
*
13.
1st - *Chance
*
14.
1st - *Chance

*15. 
1st - *Racoon Run Phoenix Feather
*

16.
1st - *Six Gems Cruise N Angle*
2nd - *THS Kant Touch This

*17.
1st - *Six Gems Headliner 

*18.
1st - *THS Midnight Storm Chasin

*19.
1st - *THS Midnight Gypsys Alabaster Rose

*20. 
1st - *Alleluia Midnight Mist

*28.
1st - *Cuttin The Partee

*29.
1st - *Impresively Wild
*2nd - *Sandy
*3rd - *Dunlewey Mannon

*
30.
1st - *Perfect Jin N Scotch

*31.
1st - *Sandy
*2nd - *Perfect Jin N Scotch

*32.
1st - *Impresivley Wild
*2nd - *Dunlewey Mannon


----------



## Dartanion

* 
Showmanship
33.
1st - *Impresivley Wild

*34.
1st - *Bay
*2nd - *Bart
*

35 
1st - *Perfect Jin N Scotch
*

36 
1st - *Impresively Wild
*2nd - *Perfect Jin N Scotch

*37.
1st - *Respec This Tabu


*38.
1st - Rosie*
*2nd - Chance*

*40. *
*1st - Respec This Tabu*

*41.
1st - Dunlewey Mannon*
*2nd - Impresively Wild*
*3rd - No Ice Please*
*4th - October Sky

42.
1st - Perfect Jin N Scotch
*
*44.
1st - Perfect Jin N Scotch*
*2nd - Impresively Wild*
*3rd - Dunlewey Mannon*

*DRIVING*
*45.
1st - Charisma
*

*48.
1st - Charisma
*

*Flat
*
*55.*
*1st - Perfect Jin N Scotch**

**56.*
*1st - Perfect Jin N Scotch**

**57.*
*1st - Perfect Jin N Scotch*
* 
**58.*
*1st - *Perfect Jin N Scotch

*61.*
*1st - *Perfect Jin N Scotch

*62.
1st - *Charisma
*2nd - *Perfect Jin N Scotch

*65.*
*1st *- Respec This Tabu

*66.*
*1st *- Respec This Tabu

*73.*
*1st *- Chance

*74.*
*1st *- Chance

*75.*
*1st *- Chance

*76.*
*1st *- Chance

*77.*
*1st *-Chance
*2nd* - Respec This Tabu


----------



## Dartanion

*78.
1st *- Chance
*2nd* - Respec This Tabu

*79.
1st *- Chance

*80.
1st *- Chance 

*81. 
1st - *No Ice Please*
2nd - *Brickens*
3rd - *Dunlewey Mannon

*82.
1st - *No Ice Please*
2nd - *Brickens*
3rd - *Dunlewey Mannon
* 
83. 
1st - *Dunlewey Mannon*
2nd - *Brickens

*84.
1st - *Brickens*
2nd - *Dunlewey Mannon
* 
93.
1st - *Brickens
*2nd - *Sandy
3rd - Dunlewey Mannon 
*94.
1st - *Sandy*
2nd - *Brickens
*3rd - *Dunlewey Mannon

*95.
1st - *Brickens*
2nd - *Sandy
*3rd - *Dunlewey Mannon 
4th - Twende Haraka

*96. 
1st - *Brickens*
2nd - *Sandy
*3rd* - Twende Haraka
4th - Dunlewey Mannon

*Hunter Hack*
*121.
1st *- No Ice Please
*2nd *- October Sky

*123.
1st - *Dunlewey Mannon

*124. 
1st - *Sandy
* 
127.
1st - *Dunlewey Mannon

*130.
1st - *Sandy
2nd - Twende Haraka


*132.
1st *- Dunlewey Mannon

*133.
1st - *Six Gems Cruise N Angel*
2nd - *Mr Toads Wild Ride
*

138.
1st - *Bay
* 
140.
1st - *Perfect Jin N Scotch

*141.
1st - *Perfect Jin N Scotch

*144
1st - *Perfect Jin N Scotch

*145
1st - Perfect Jin N Scotch

149
1st - Bandit
*


----------



## Dartanion

* 
152
1st - Respec This Tabu

153
1st - Respec This Tabu

154
1st - Chance

155
1st - Chance

156
1st - Chance

157
1st - Chance

162.
1st - Chance


163.
1st - Chance

164.
1st - Chance

165
1st - Chance
2nd - Respec This Tabu

170
1st - Sandy

171
1st - Sandy

172
1st - Sandy

173
1st - Sandy

178
1st - Sandy

179
1st - Sandy

180
1st - Perfect Jin N Scotch
2nd - Sandy
3rd - Maddy

181
1st - Perfect Jin N Scotch
2nd - Sandy

183.
1st - Perfect Jin N Scotch

184
1st - Perfect Jin N Scotch

185
1st - Perfect Jin N Scotch

186
1st - Perfect Jin N Scotch

186(a)
1st - Respec This Tabu

187
1st - Chance

189
1st - Respec This Tabu
2nd - Chance

190
1st - Respec This Tabu
2nd - Chance

191
1st - Maddy
2nd - Chance

193
1st - Chance
2nd - Perfect Jin N Scotch

194
1st - Chance
2nd - Perfect Jin N Scotch

198
1st - Classic Charisma

200.
1st - Respec This Tabu
*


----------



## Dartanion

*HIGH POINT WINNERS*

*Open Halter:* Impresively Wild* Handler: *Shermanismybaby3006
*APHA Halter:* Cuttin The Partee & Impresively Wild *Handler:* Shermanismybaby3006
*AQHA Halter: *Chance* Handler: *Sandsarita
*Mini Halter:* Six Gems Healiner* Handler:* LauraB

*Open Showmanship*: Perfect Jin N Scotch *Halter:* gottaride
*APHA Showmanship:* Impresively Wild *Handler:* Shermanismybaby3006
*AQHA Showmanship:* Rosie *Handler:* I Love Lane

*Driving Horse:* Charisma *Driver:* LauraB

*APHA English:* Perfect Jin N Scotch *Rider:* gottaride
*AQHA English:* Chance *Rider:* Sandsarita
*14-17 English:* Brickens *Rider:*Mudypony
*18 &Over English:* Chance *Rider:* Sandsarita
*Open English:* Brickens *Rider:* Mudypony
*Am. English:* Perfect Jin N Scotch *Rider:* gottaride

*Open Hunter Hack:* Dunlewet Mannon *Rider:* moomoo
*In-Hand Hunter Hack:* Six Gems Crusie N Angel *Handler:* LauraB

*APHA Western:* Perfect Jin N Scotch *Rider:* gottaride
*AQHA Western:* Chance *Rider*: Sandsarita
*Open Western:* Sandy *Rider:* Sandsarita
*18&Over Western:* Sandy *Rider:* Sandsarita

*APHA Trail:* Perfect Jin N Scotch *Rider:* gottaride
*AQHA Trail:* Respec This Tabu* Rider:* Mirissa
*Open Trail:* Chance *Rider:* Sandsarita

*Poles:* Dunlewey Mannon *Rider:* moomoo

OVER ALL HIGH POINT WINNERS

*Over All APHA:* Perfect Jin N Scotch *Rider:* gottaride
*Over All AQHA*: Chance *Rider:* Sandsarita
*Over All OPEN:* Perfect Jin N Scotch *Rider:* gottaride


----------



## mudypony

That was fun!! I can't believe I won high point in both divisions I entered in! We should definately do something like this again!


----------



## LauraB

It is super funny that Six Gem's Cruise N Angel beat Mr Toads Wild Ride. Toad was a Reserve World Champion in jumping in hand and Angel's picture was taken in the only class that she ever jumped in. She has refused every jump in the show ring since!


----------



## GottaRide

WhooooHooooo!! Two high points!

I was really cool seeing everyone's photos!


----------



## sandsarita

It was great to see everybody's pictures - helps put a face (or horse) to a name.

(two quick notes - I think you mixed up my horses in two places - for 18&over english, and for open trail classes, it was sandy, not chance that was entered - great job overall keeping all the horses straight - that must have been tough!)


----------



## shermanismybaby3006

Yea this was really funn! I think we should do this again sometime

Edit: Dartanion thanks for putting this on for us! you did a wonderful job!=)


----------



## Dartanion

sandsarita said:


> It was great to see everybody's pictures - helps put a face (or horse) to a name.
> 
> (two quick notes - I think you mixed up my horses in two places - for 18&over english, and for open trail classes, it was sandy, not chance that was entered - great job overall keeping all the horses straight - that must have been tough!)


eeep terribly sorry >.< I wont lie I had to go through everyones enteries at least 5ish time just to be sure I didn't miss anyone >.< so sorry about that lol.


----------



## Dartanion

shermanismybaby3006 said:


> Yea this was really funn! I think we should do this again sometime
> 
> Edit: Dartanion thanks for putting this on for us! you did a wonderful job!=)


 thank you I'm glad everyone enjoyied!! Hopefully we will see more online shows not just hosted by me  hehe


----------

